# Friday Watch



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Off up to Newcastle so will be wearing this but also taking my rlt4

used the timed post facility so god knows if it will work I'm too tired to wait up til midnight.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I have been and will still be wearing this 6309-9040. I am timing before I remove the movement for transplant. But actually, I rather like it.










Andy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Ahh well the timed post trick didn't work PG but what the hell does it matter? Nice Hamilton & I like the slightly lived in 6309 as well









I'm wearing my Limes 1000m at the mo (though I wore my Swatch chronograph whilst at work) & will probably stick with the Limes tomorrow as well


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

At the moment.....


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I'll probably wear










Paul, sounds like you like the swatch ok then...











pauluspaolo said:


> Ahh well the timed post trick didn't work PG but what the hell does it matter? Nice Hamilton & I like the slightly lived in 6309 as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

foztex said:


> I have been and will still be wearing this 6309-9040. I am timing before I remove the movement for transplant. But actually, I rather like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foz - I love that dial







... how does it look in a 6309 case I wonder?

This for me....


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

This one for me:










Have a nice weekend.!

Thanks

deano


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Citizen eco for work today.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I think I'll put this on today


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

A Speedie for me today


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

This one today! Still for sale 










Have a nice weekend

Jacob


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

I will wear the Dreadnought today ( just in case any nails need knocking in )

Since i will probably have a couple of beers tonight i will go Ti later to give my arm a rest









Martin


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Stealthy PRS-11 today.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT19 Carbon dial today ...Number 1 of 4 ( I had Roy make them for me and 3 friends)


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Had this on all week and probably will take on holiday for the next two weeks as well.

[apologies to Alan for pinching his photo yet again - will do my own I promise







)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mart broad said:


> I will wear the Dreadnought today ( just in case any nails need knocking in )
























Im sure there are those out there who dont know what you do in the day Martin but this will amuse those that do...


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Off to Loftus Road this evening, so a no-nonsense Eco-Drive today.

Photo Hint: try not to capture the glory of your watches at precisely ten PAST two.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nickk said:


> Photo Hint: try not to capture the glory of your watches at precisely ten PAST two.


I agree, the trade set them like that purposley because of the happy look! the hands in an upward V portray a smile







and the other way ie 20 past 8 a frown









I read somewhere that shops will set watches at 10 past 10 if they want to push that particular model and set those around in the display at 20 past 8!

Having said that I am sometimes guilty of the 10 past 10 pic myself


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Gone with this one, yet again!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This morning it`ll be a combination swap round of these three...

* RLT-69 `Special`, No.007/100, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels.*

With Periflex 1 circa early 1950`s (both `Made In England`)










*SMS01 (JLC MkXI replica), ETA 2801-2, 17 Jewels*

With 1932 Leica II converted from 1929 Leica I (by Leitz).










*O & W MP2801, ETA 17 Jewels.*

With Contax IIa circa early 1950`s.










Love these straps


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

This was waiting for me when I got home Wednesday evening and I've been wearing it ever since:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mac, (even if they are all at 10 past 2) love the straps too!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Mac, love the straps too!


Thanks Paul











> (even if they are all at 10 past 2)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Mac, (even if they are all at 10 past 2) love the straps too!


You can actually tell the time can't you PG?

I only ask because Mach's watches are all at 10 past 10(ish) - hence happy smiley hands position!! While Nick's post about not taking a photo of a watch at 10 past 2 is because the minute hand obscures the hour hand.

Maybe you need one of those speaking watches







????

Anyway I'm not wearing my Limes today but my 200m Seiko perpetual - part of the Pipin series I'm told. Nice watch, well made, good lume & funky styling and, I'm led to believe, extremely accurate to boot. Instead of the usual Seiko wave on the back it has a stylised fish (or maybe dolphin). I wasn't sure I liked it at first, & I still have reservations about the dial colour, but I've grown to like it well enough & consider it a keeper now


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I meant ten past ten or ten to two honest and no I didn't read Nick's post properly.

I'm a right dick!


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Sinn 103 ST* for me again today









It arrived last week and I've been wearing it ever since


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Mach,

like the watch and strap (canvas looks really good)










Love







the







Contax..........................gorgeous!!

The Leica is pretty damn good too!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Still go the Japy on, haven't taken it off since it arrived last week.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

GREAT watches today - I still see that Longines... looks better each time I cast my eyes on it









This *ORIS WorldTimer* today. Horrible pic - terrific watch


















Have a good day everyone!

Knut


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Both the picture and the watch look great to me Knut


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

This one for me:

*Seiko SKX009 on a Hirsch "Liberty"*


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

That looks cracking on the Hirsch strap George


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just arrived after a long wait .... Glycine Airman SST06 in the original SST livery and configured as a true-24. Without a doubt the best of the modern Airman watches, fantastic curved case makes it really comfortable.

I will do more photos when I get the chance.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Hadn't worn this one in a long while.

RLT-19.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

JoT that is bloody lovely, I think I have a grail!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Citizen here................










Derek


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

One of these Casio's arrived today from Roy. What a cracking thing it is for the money







They are back in stock now if you want one too?

Well done Roy


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

LuvWatch said:


> Citizen here................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats such a nice combination!









is it still a current model?


----------



## cricketer (Sep 27, 2004)

Sinn U2, as it is for most days







-



















Alan


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Lovely weather on the South Coast today, so a little lunch on the lawn with my new chronoswi.ooops sorry, _Ingersoll_ Regulatoeur...


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

this new to me oldie for the weekend


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Finally back in the real world, been with out an internet conection for 3 days







Wearing this today


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

031 on military green NATO this afternoon.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

redmonaco said:


> LuvWatch said:
> 
> 
> > Citizen here................
> ...


I don't think it is Red, but I know of two online retailers that have this model .........

WWW. EDITED BY THE MODERATORS ..................the buggers









Derek



JoT said:


> Just arrived after a long wait .... Glycine Airman SST06 in the original SST livery and configured as a true-24. Without a doubt the best of the modern Airman watches, fantastic curved case makes it really comfortable.
> 
> I will do more photos when I get the chance.


Having looked at this for ages, cos it looks absolutley gorgeous - I just realised it has a two tone dial, I thought it was a shadow on first glance







need to go to specsavers

Nice one John









Derek


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

LuvWatch said:


> I know of two online retailers that have this model .........
> 
> WWW. EDITED BY THE MODERATORS ..................the buggers












What's model ref, Derek? We can hunt it down ourselves.


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

Griff said:


>


*All I can say is:*

*WOW!*


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Haven't worn this for a while....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Changed over to these for work this afternoon....

*Poljot Aviator Chronograph, cal3133 23 Jewels.*










*Broadarrow PRS6, FHF cal1380 11, 17 jewels.*


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

griff, let me know if you need a kidney and i'll swap mine for that longines


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

nickk said:


> Off to Loftus Road this evening, so a no-nonsense Eco-Drive today.
> 
> Photo Hint: try not to capture the glory of your watches at precisely ten PAST two.


Unless They're Monsters!!!!!!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

williamsat said:


> Citizen eco for work today.


That is a _really _ nice watch!

May I ask where it came from....? is it a current model?

Ahem.... today, I are wearing this old b*gger.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

chris l said:


> Ahem.... today, I are wearing this old b*gger.


I like that Sekonda alarm  It's a nice "old b*gger"

Mike


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Samurai today:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

> *SMS01 (JLC MkXI replica), ETA 2801-2, 17 Jewels*
> 
> With 1932 Leica II converted from 1929 Leica I (by Leitz).


Mach,

Nice watch; could you move it over a bit so that I can see more of Oskar Barnak's baby?

Never seen a 1 to 2 _factory _ conversion before... seen a few similar butcher jobs, including the man who put a flash shoe on the top of my IIIf RD by riveting it through the Leica logo, a long time before I bought it for Â£45. With a 1.5 Summarit.









_Digital is adequate. Film is excellent_


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

hippo said:


> nickk said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Hint: try not to capture the glory of your watches at precisely ten PAST two.
> ...


 Ooh cool pic, rockets! love it.

Andy


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Broadarrow PRS6, FHF cal1380 11, 17 jewels.*


Mach - didn't know you had a PRS-6 too - I am thinking of getting one. What is your opinion?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

This one today. I'm coming to realize that it's probably my favorite (modern) Seiko


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> > *SMS01 (JLC MkXI replica), ETA 2801-2, 17 Jewels*
> >
> > With 1932 Leica II converted from 1929 Leica I (by Leitz).
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris, I`ll try and take some more photo`s of the camera itself and post them in another section tomorrow











quoll said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > *Broadarrow PRS6, FHF cal1380 11, 17 jewels.*
> ...


I got it from Roy who used to sell them









I really like it, it`s well made (by Zeno I gather) and having a seconds subdial is different from the usual military hommage watches


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I really like it, it`s well made (by Zeno I gather) and having a *seconds subdial* is different from the usual military hommage watches
> ...


It would be really nice if a white dialed `ATP` type version was available as well, especially on a reproduction bonklip style bracelet


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> JoT that is bloody lovely, I think I have a grail!


Thanks PG, I am really pleased with it, it is nice to have an Airman again











LuvWatch said:


> Having looked at this for ages, cos it looks absolutley gorgeous - I just realised it has a two tone dial, I thought it was a shadow on first glance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Derek; the two tone looks great in real life, legibility is excellent; especially imortant as my eyes have finally started to deteriorate







won't be that long before I need spectacles
















Mac fantastic old cameras ....... more please


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Mac fantastic old cameras ....... more please


Thanks John, will try to do some more pics tommorow


----------

